# Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe memory problems



## thoth200 (Sep 19, 2007)

OK so i am trying to install 2 new 1 gig chips in my computer. I already have 2 gigs. they all are 1 gig chips. no he is my problem. when i try to install more than 2 chips or even just 1 chip i get memory test fauiler. in order to get it to work i have tried diffrent combnations of placements of the chips. they only way i can get the 2 gigs to work is dimm slots A1 and A2. if i place any of the others chips in any slot but those 2 it will not work. but here is the kicker. if i install all 4 in a certian way the computer will boot and the bios sees 4 gigs of memory installed but only 2 gigs usable. so even tho the computer boots i still dont get any more than 2gigs of memory. I have updated the bios that did not work. All the memory chips i have have been tested with my motherboard and all of them will work but only in the A1 and A2 slots. So i know the memory chips are not bad. i even bought i pair of 1gigs chips to try and see if i could get dual channel but that doesn't work either cause they have to be placed in slot A1 and B1 or A2 and B2. i know the other 2 slots are not bad either cause the bios will see the chips in the slot but says it cant use them. anyone have any ideas what in the heck is going on?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

What are your full system specs pleeease


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the ram listed as compatible with the m/b in section 2.4 of your manual are they all of the same brand and timeing


----------



## thoth200 (Sep 19, 2007)

the ram is listed as compatible and they where not all of the same type but i bought 2 more that was and they still do not work.

Asus A8N-sli Deluxe 
Amd Dual core 4400+
Dual nivida 7600 GT 256meg ram
Western Digial SATA 160gig and 250gig hard drives
running windows vista 32bit
What all else information about my system do you need?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

we need the ram specs you are trying to use, the bios version you set in play, and if you tried clearing the cmos. if you cant find the clear jumper pins on the mainboard, pop the battery out for 30 minutes after you unplug the machine and destatic yourself.
are you using a matched set of sticks?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

As Speed said list your the RAM make and model numbers, and clear the CMOS.

I have the same board and the only way to get it to POST with 4 RAM modules was to increase the Vdimm.


After clearing the CMOS start the system with only 2 sticks of RAM installed in DIMMs A1& B1 and enter the BIOS. Once in the BIOS, load the setup defaults then go to Advanced Chipset Features, Jumperfree Config. Set Overclocking to manual and the memory command rate to T2. Also increase to .1 volt over the stock voltage required for your RAM. (If your RAM requires 2.6v set the Vdimm to 2.7v) Save and Exit (F10). 
Shut the system down and install your other 2 matching sticks. Your system should now boot and recognize all 4 modules. (Windows will only see a about 3gbs due to 32bit limitations)

Are you overclocking your system?

Post back with the information requested, and the results of the steps I've asked you to take.


----------



## thoth200 (Sep 19, 2007)

i have 2 sets Wintec D-Channel PC3200/2GB Model 3AMD1400-2GK-R
The Bios is Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe ACPI Bios Revision 1805
Chipset NF-CK804

I tried the step you posted above but anytime i install the memory is to slot A1 and B1 the computer will not even boot gives me a memory error. the only way i can get the computer to eveb boot to the bios is to have only one chip in the A1 slot or a chip in the A1 and A2 slot :-( thinking i might just have to get a new motherboard if i want to go above 2gigs or do dual channel ram which sucks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the ram is seating in those slots don't rely on the clips clicking over it does not mean the ram is fully seated


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am very doubtful there is anything wrong with your board


you have now discovered why I stick with only corsair and crucial ram sticks

when *they* list them as "compatible" they will work with you swapping sticks until you get 4 sticks that work together!

have you bumped your Vdimm voltage to 2.75 yet ?????? I run 2.75 with two sticks myself.


----------



## thoth200 (Sep 19, 2007)

ok i hope this will help. in a last effort to get to the bottom of the problem i took all the memory i have now which is 6 gigs trying to get this thing to work. If i put 2 matching pairs of memory in slot A1 and B1 i get the memory fauiler and no booting. if i take B1 out it works just fine. If i place matching or unmatching memory in slots A1 and A2 it works just fine. i then place three non matching pairs in slots A1 A2 and B1 it will boot but it says 3gb of memory with only 1gb usable. if i place a matching pair in slots A1 and A2 and then place non matching memory(that being it doesn't even match the ones in slot A1 or A2) it will boot and the bios says i have 4gb installed but only 2gb usable? any idea why it would say i have 4gb installed but only 2gb usable?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are you running the 32bit version of vista ???? if so, it has the same memory limitation that win xp 32 bit has ??


if you have the 32 bit version you are wasting your time trying to use more than 2 gigs anyway I have never seen the OS capable of using more than 1.5 gigs when the system is maxed out


----------

